# Bowen man survives death adder bite



## Karly (Feb 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-22-2010
*Source:* Townsville Bulletin

The 30-year-old Bowen glazier was ripping up old tennis courts at a remote luxury fishing lodge on Camp Island off Cape Upstart, when he trod on the deadly snake at 12.15pm yesterday.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 22, 2010)

By the sounds of things, he was probably bitten by a Blue Tongue.


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 22, 2010)

death adder bite, laughing and fine a few hours later, i don't think so.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, he may of had a dry bite or maybe it was through clothing and didn't connect? who knows...... but the bad thing about the story is that it made the news... I went herping on Sat night, something bit / stung me on the hand, now I have a rash down the right side of my face, right armpit / shoulder, right knee, right hand and my lips swell with a burning feeling every now and then, maybe I should call the media and let them know? at least I have a symtom........ but not as good as a death Adder ... they kill people you know!


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 22, 2010)

i'll call all the news stations, then the radio stations, then when they nare all with you, cameras rolling, we'll get careflight in. to give you a panadol.
will be headline and front page for sure.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe next time you python takes a strike at you, you should call the local newspaper and radio station! "There's a snake in my house!" Oh sorry, forget to mention it was a pet....
Did you guys see the one of the rain in south East QLD bringing out the mouse spiders, and then they said it was bringing out other "nasties" and showed a python that they'd brought in a snake catcher to ctach, that had gotten into a court room? They "evacuated the court room until the snake was retained."
Like, duh! Just pick it up!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 22, 2010)

'It felt just like a prick, it was that quick. The snake just sat there and looked up at me afterwards.

how cute


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Hmmm...maybe next time you python takes a strike at you, you should call the local newspaper and radio station! "There's a snake in my house!" Oh sorry, forget to mention it was a pet....
> Did you guys see the one of the rain in south East QLD bringing out the mouse spiders, and then they said it was bringing out other "nasties" and showed a python that they'd brought in a snake catcher to ctach, that had gotten into a court room? They "evacuated the court room until the snake was retained."
> Like, duh! Just pick it up!



How ridiculous! Keeping everyone away from a wildsnake. Like Duh! Don't touch wild snakes if you don't know what they are!

Are you seriously getting up people for calling a snake catcher to remove a snake?


----------



## nicman72 (Feb 22, 2010)

At least this story didn't end with the usual line: "..luckily I had a shovel nearby..." 
Nic


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 22, 2010)

funny how they are always bitten by the most deadly snake in the area.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 22, 2010)

I got bitten by a crazy bredli the other day... she just lashed out and bit me!!! I BLED A LITTLE!!! Call channel ten news... the police.... the ambulance.... the fire department.... I might slowly die of an infection in a few weeks... help me people!!!


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 25, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> How ridiculous! Keeping everyone away from a wildsnake. Like Duh! Don't touch wild snakes if you don't know what they are!
> 
> Are you seriously getting up people for calling a snake catcher to remove a snake?




Yea, you right. I'm expecting everyone to be as smart as I am....
Seriously though, I was more upset at the media calling him a "nastie" than with the people calling in a catcher. If it had been a brown, then, yes, they are considered nasty, but not pythons.


----------



## Slats (Mar 18, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I went herping on Sat night, something bit / stung me on the hand, now I have a rash down the right side of my face, right armpit / shoulder, right knee, right hand and my lips swell with a burning feeling every now and then,



There are Ads on Tv for that at the moment. Anyone can get it. I think there is a cream for that now


----------

